# New member w/ a paint question



## skydog (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi everyone. I'm debating repainting my 1980 Continental. What would be an "appropriate" paint to use? As you know, this isn't really a collectible/show bike. I plan on using it as my main bike/daily rider. The original paint is probably salvageable albeit with a lot of polishing. Has anyone else a theory on the effect of mouse urine and the resultant vapors damaging paint? They take over my shed in the winter and I can't trap them fast enough.


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 22, 2009)

the smell/urin will destroy furniture and it is corrosive to metal and will discolor it. if you continue to store it there the repaint will be destroyed also. the seat and rubber will be affected also. there is a virus from the dropping that can be dangerous to you also.  i'd get a good cat.

mark


----------



## skydog (Jun 23, 2009)

what's best, enamel, lacquer, ?


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 23, 2009)

laquer is no more used where i live so enamel is great when done right.

mark


----------



## Lance D (Jun 24, 2009)

If you are a DIY type of person and have some experience in using a spray can, I would suggest trying to use automotive grade paint. Most automotive paint stores will put paint into a spray can for you for an extra charge. Just be careful and use it in a well ventilated area, this stuff is way more potent than the stuff you get from wal mart. Another option might be to see if anyone in your area does powder coating. It is much more durable and I know of some folks that can do a frame for under $100. If that sounds like an option to you, post here or email me and I will ask one of my BMX buddys where they get their frames done. 
Lance


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 24, 2009)

i think that powder coat is a great idea with it being in the shed.

mark


----------

